# Altec Lansing VS4121 0r 2621 or 4621?



## tasamono (Feb 1, 2011)

Planning to buy a mid range 2.1 from altec lansing...Confused between 2621 or 4121, 4121 is old i know but i kinda liked the sound.Suggestion are welcome, i have quite an open mind


----------



## desiibond (Feb 1, 2011)

Did you check new entrants from Logitech. They are good too. VS4121 though still rocks.


----------



## tasamono (Feb 1, 2011)

Hmm...even my inclination is towards 4121 only , Basically i want to play some serious Psy trance on my speakers with BPM upto 150(Goa gill n stuff) but yeah sumtyms mellow trance like liquid soul n Narcotic thrust which continuously pumps out smooth base lines...What do you think 4121 can suffice?? I think its the best in 3k!


----------



## Ronnie11 (Feb 1, 2011)

tasamono said:


> Hmm...even my inclination is towards 4121 only , Basically i want to play some serious Psy trance on my speakers with BPM upto 150(Goa gill n stuff) but yeah sumtyms mellow trance like liquid soul n Narcotic thrust which continuously pumps out smooth base lines...What do you think 4121 can suffice?? I think its the best in 3k!



erm my back up comp uses 4121 & i have listened to a lot of trance music in it...& its awesome....depends on your liking...if trance is what u hear the most,then u won't be disappointed....


----------



## Sathish (Feb 2, 2011)

I dont have any idea about other models. but i have 4121 and using past 1 year. i am not recommended this one to anybody. 
even though it has high quality woofers and producing such a thumbing bass, it has moderately fails to impress in midrange and high range sounds thanks to low quality tweaters. 

+
Thumbing Bass
Excellent Build quality
High Quality woofer
Great look
_
poor producing of High- range sounds


It is upto your choice.

My recommendation is pl try other brands like logitec, creative..


----------



## tasamono (Feb 2, 2011)

Not expecting much from 3k though, can you throw me some options in this price range , I want a speaker close to ATP 3 and i think 4121 is the closest i can get right now.....The availibility is almost nil 
Can anyone give a quick review on 4621?


----------



## vickybat (Feb 2, 2011)

@ *tasamono*

Here are some reviews of vs 4621. Check *this* and *this*.

Btw both 4121 and ATP3 are ancient now and are very hard to find. Actually imo there's nothing much to chose between these sets. Vs 4621 should suffice normal requirements.

If sound quality is a high priority, then consider upping the budget and get a klipsh promedia 2.1 or logitech z623. Terrific 2.1's for their price and will satisfy most. Should be in the 6-7k price range and won't disappoint even audiophiles.


----------



## tasamono (Feb 2, 2011)

Yeah, why not..I know investing 6-7k on a logitech wont dissapoint me but will definitely dissapoint my pocket  ......Thanks for the links


----------



## desiibond (Feb 2, 2011)

Big no for 4621. it's audio quality is poor. I tried it once at Croma in Star bazaar (near Forum, bangalore). If not VS4121, see if you can find any Edifier sets in your city.


----------



## tkin (Feb 4, 2011)

Using 4621 for some time, bass is pretty thumping,  highs are also pleasing, the mids are a bit muffled out at extremes but is very good for 3k speakers, if your budget is 3k theres none better than 4621 atm, also the 4621 is the successor of 4121, you won't find any 4121 now as I looked for it for weeks in kolkata.


----------



## tasamono (Feb 7, 2011)

Yeah, even i was thinking about a 4621 but there were just too much negative reviews about it, have ordered a 4121, hoping for the best!!


----------



## warrior047 (Jul 19, 2011)

where did ya get 4121 now?


----------



## tkin (Jul 19, 2011)

I use a 4621 and I love it, bang for buck.


----------



## tasamono (Jul 19, 2011)

@tkin:- Absolutely, i finally got 4621 and have been using it for few months now, Bass is just amazing but sometimes overpowers the satellites. But @3k you just cant expect more. Fully satisfied end user


----------



## rohan_mhtr (Jul 23, 2011)

i purchased 4621 and returned them in 2 days and got 4121 . Even my old intex 2.1 speakers were better then 4621 . BTW 4121 will be hard to find . See if you can get edifiers . Also 4121 doesnt perform well in low voltages . I had to attach it to my 1kv ups .
EDIT : oops didnt see that u have already purchased 4621 , i think you didnt get a chance to listen to the 4121's


----------

